# Holiday Decorations!



## Redtenchu

Show us your outdoor Holiday decorations!

I enjoy outdoor Halloween and Christmas decorations. I wanted to start this thread as a catch all for inflatables, lights, signs and whatever else you put up outdoors.

I'll post my Halloween decorations as soon as I get them put up! Lol


----------



## Ware

Good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## HomerGuy

Awesome idea. I would love to see some tips on how to hang lights, run power, controls, etc. I've done some, and it looks pretty good, but not professional level yet.


----------



## pennstater2005

My kids want one of those lights you stick in the ground and shine on the house. Not so sure I'm a fan of those.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

My mom was in town and bought some decorations for the kids enjoyment. The wife is not a big fan.


----------



## Redtenchu

Fistertondeluxe said:


> My mom was in town and bought some decorations for the kids enjoyment. The wife is not a big fan.


Awesome!

We tried to put up a few Halloween items this weekend, but they have been misplaced. I'll be shopping for a few new outdoor Halloween items this week!


----------



## wardconnor

Fistertondeluxe said:


> My mom was in town and bought some decorations for the kids enjoyment. The wife is not a big fan.


I see a need for an Eley


----------



## dfw_pilot

wardconnor said:


> I see a need for an Eley


LOL


----------



## Iriasj2009

Nothing drastic but a couple of pumpkins make it seem like fall even though it's 90+ lol.

Oh and I guess the dead grass kinda helps too :lol:


----------



## M311att

We'll find out if this was a bad idea later Tonight. This is my 9 yr old daughter's window.


----------



## pennstater2005

M311att said:


> We'll find out if this was a bad idea later Tonight. This is my 9 yr old daughter's window.


I might call the cops if I saw that in passing!


----------



## Redtenchu

We are weeks behind our normally scheduled Halloween decorations but we got them up!

These dudes are sound activated and scare most people because they aren't noticed until the eyes light up and the make a scary moaning sound.




Just some extras, nothing special.


This Witch is motion activated and jumps all over the place making noise as you walk by.


The spider wall is always my favorite. There is a few glow-in-the-dark skeletons we add along with a strobe light behind the web display makes the spider appear to move as you walk towards the door for candy.


----------



## FRD135i

I haven't seen a thread on this and I am a bit surprised. I know there has to be some of yall out there that do some Halloween set ups, whether it be keeping kids off the lawn or full blown haunted houses. I say post em' up! I'll have my pics later tonight.


----------



## Ware

FRD135i said:


> I haven't seen a thread on this and I am a bit surprised. I know there has to be some of yall out there that do some Halloween set ups, whether it be keeping kids off the lawn or full blown haunted houses. I say post em' up! I'll have my pics later tonight.


Moved this here. :thumbup:


----------



## FRD135i

Ware said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a thread on this and I am a bit surprised. I know there has to be some of yall out there that do some Halloween set ups, whether it be keeping kids off the lawn or full blown haunted houses. I say post em' up! I'll have my pics later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Moved this here. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks ware! 


My submission




Daytime with the undertaker that gives out candy


----------



## Colonel K0rn

FRD135i said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a thread on this and I am a bit surprised. I know there has to be some of yall out there that do some Halloween set ups, whether it be keeping kids off the lawn or full blown haunted houses. I say post em' up! I'll have my pics later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Moved this here. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ware!
> 
> 
> My submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daytime with the undertaker that gives out candy
Click to expand...

Holy cow, that's awesome! Thanks for the cool idea!


----------



## Redtenchu

Many of the houses on my street that display outdoor Christmas lights already have them up and going! It seems super early, but I do enjoy some Christmas lights!

Does anyone have Christmas lights up yet?


----------



## JohnP

A neighbor was putting his up. This is the first year I'm going to attempt it at our house, but I'm trying to wait for Thanksgiving weekend so I don't seem too crazy.


----------



## Redtenchu

JohnP said:


> A neighbor was putting his up. This is the first year I'm going to attempt it at our house, but I'm trying to wait for Thanksgiving weekend so I don't seem too crazy.


I do it on Black Friday, shopping isn't my thing.


----------



## LawnNerd

Redtenchu said:


> Many of the houses on my street that display outdoor Christmas lights already have them up and going! It seems super early, but I do enjoy some Christmas lights!
> 
> Does anyone have Christmas lights up yet?


I do. Up and on! I'll get a picture tonight when they come on.

My wife is crazy for Christmas, and i've just learned to roll with it. The upside is I now get to choose a nice warm weekend to do it now instead of whatever weather mother nature gives me in december when we are already pushed for time. I actually put mine up two weeks ago, and just didn't turn them on till last week. It was 62 and sunny!


----------



## dfw_pilot

A lot of my Indian neighbors have lights up already. They look exactly like Christmas lights, but they put them up for Diwali and leave them up until Christmas.


----------



## Redtenchu

LawnNerd said:


> The upside is I now get to choose a nice warm weekend to do it now instead of whatever weather mother nature gives me in december when we are already pushed for time. I actually put mine up two weeks ago, and just didn't turn them on till last week. It was 62 and sunny!


Smart!


----------



## pennstater2005

Nothing yet. What do you guys think of the laser spotlights? Some I like some are pretty bad. It's almost like to can use them but with other lights and decorations on the house. Those look better to me. The laser light on its own is iffy. Of course, it's super easy and I might do it anyway!


----------



## Redtenchu

My neighbor had his spotlight stolen 2 years in a row, he purchased new string lights this year. Lol


----------



## pennstater2005

Redtenchu said:


> My neighbor had his spotlight stolen 2 years in a row, he purchased new string lights this year. Lol


I've thought about that too. Seems pretty easy to make off with. I guess my house stays dark this year.....again :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

pennstater2005 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor had his spotlight stolen 2 years in a row, he purchased new string lights this year. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about that too. Seems pretty easy to make off with. I guess my house stays dark this year.....again :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## g-man

dfw_pilot said:


> A lot of my Indian neighbors have lights up already. They look exactly like Christmas lights, but they put them up for Diwali and leave them up until Christmas.


My kids always ask why their Christmas lights are on already.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I plan on doing final fertilizer and some christmas lights tomorrow. I did one strand the other day, waiting for my kids to come home, and they showed no interest. Waited. all. day. lol


----------



## social port

I've been able to locate 6 houses in my town that are already decorated for Christmas. I live in a small town, so finding the houses was a family activity one night...kind of like an Easter egg hunt. 
I really enjoy driving by these places and looking at the lights. It has almost become my favorite part of the season.


----------



## JohnP

Got on my roof today and put up *one* strand of lights. The ones that got Spousal Approval were a C6. The clip I was able to get my hands on hold Mini Lights, Rope Lights, C7 and C9...but don't mention C6. They clipped on best in the Mini Light position but I'm still not too sure. I'm going to get up tomorrow in the light, hit 'em with my blower and see what happens. I had to steal these photos from my Snapchat, so don't hurt me for portrait.


----------



## Ruland

Awesome pics. You're so creative! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice! And love this, too:


----------



## kds

JohnP said:


> Got on my roof today and put up *one* strand of lights. The ones that got Spousal Approval were a C6. The clip I was able to get my hands on hold Mini Lights, Rope Lights, C7 and C9...but don't mention C6. They clipped on best in the Mini Light position but I'm still not too sure. I'm going to get up tomorrow in the light, hit 'em with my blower and see what happens. I had to steal these photos from my Snapchat, so don't hurt me for portrait.


Are these the Home Depot ones or the Menards ones? I'm thinking about doing lights this year for the first time and I'm debating between mini and big bulbs. I feel like the bigger bulbs are making a comeback.


----------



## Ware

kds said:


> ...I feel like the bigger bulbs are making a comeback.


I prefer the larger bulbs for rooflines.


----------



## JohnP

kds said:


> Are these the Home Depot ones or the Menards ones? I'm thinking about doing lights this year for the first time and I'm debating between mini and big bulbs. I feel like the bigger bulbs are making a comeback.


Home Depot. Lowe's here in Cedar Rapids had a real nice selection, but that was after I bought all the bulbs at HD. Wife likes the warm white and our HD didn't have any bigger bulbs in warm, only cool.


----------



## JohnP

I just ordered this WeMo Smart Plug and a right angle extension cord. I upgraded our external weather proof box as well, should be able to have all these connections sit well protected in a little housing on the back of the house, running up to the roof.

The WeMo will automatically turn the lights on/off at sunset/sunrise. Also I'll be able to ask Alexa to turn them on/off which will just be fun.

I have WeMo light switches where I can. It's nice to have the porch and patio lights turning on/off automatically already. This just is an easy decision.


----------



## JohnP

Got 300 lights up today which got about 2/3 the upstairs done. I bought 800, so I'm gonna need more.

The WeMo didn't fit in my outside outlet but I know Home Depot has one that's designed to do it, but it's a GE and doesn't work with my Alexa. Also I have other WeMo switches so would've liked just having it all work together. S'pose I could rig something up and shove it in a corner out back.


----------



## Redtenchu

That'll look good when done JohnP!


----------



## Redtenchu

I got my roof line lights up, and a few pieces in the front lawn. Here is a shot of the roof lights, my phone camera blurs the blinking icicles. 


This Guy is my favorite, he is 4 foot tall. I don't have a spotlight set up for him yet, so here is a daytime shot.


----------



## JohnP

LOVE The Grinch!

More progress. I'm slow, but by the time I get home and have time I've got maybe an hour before sun is setting.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE having the WeMo turn my lights on/off automatically. So many others I see are still lit when I come home to let dogs out or worse, I know they have lights but they're not on when it's dark and I drive to compare.



Tomorrow I can usually be home by noon or 1PM so hopefully I have time to do my mulch mow, maybe throw down my Urea and get the driveway lights done.

New garage door is ordered and we're just waiting for it to come in/get on their install schedule. If it happens soon enough maybe I can trim the outside of the garage door too. They're doing new jamb around it (when we bought the house there was damage to it, not from termite but it seems like some random animal was chewing on it.) Wife wants a big wreath between the windows above the garage.


----------



## Ware

Here is my entry. More info about my install here. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

That's beautiful Ware!


----------



## JohnP

That's awesome!


----------



## Redtenchu

The spotlight on the Grinch looks bad in these pictures, but great in person. Same thing for the christmas wiener dog. Either way, this is it!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Awesome! I love the long icicles, too.


----------



## Ware

Looks great!


----------



## pennstater2005

pennstater2005 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor had his spotlight stolen 2 years in a row, he purchased new string lights this year. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about that too. Seems pretty easy to make off with. I guess my house stays dark this year.....again :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, I did the laser spotlight. It has a bluish hue with bright white snowflakes that move back and forth across the house. It looks ok. The kids are happy so....... :thumbup: If I lived across from Ware I'd just leave my house completely unlit.


----------



## FRD135i

My go at it


----------



## kds

I got my lights up November 26, finally getting around to posting. It was my first time doing it. Several things learned:


My old aluminum ladder was tall enough, but too heavy to walk it up to the apex.
The new fiberglass extendable ladder was light enough to walk up to the apex but it just about a foot too short for my comfort.
A lot of neighbors were worried about my well-being when I put the ladder in the truck bed.
This is taking too much time.
The light bulbs are too small and too close together for this application.
I should get the big multi-colored bulbs to make it look more festive and appealing next year.
Standing rib aluminum roofs make it hard to get the lights spaced perfectly and aligned perfectly.
Also since I don't have shingles, I don't have anything to clip the lights to on the sides of the house, so I can't do all the way around the roof as I had hoped :?


----------



## ABC123

Here's mine. Found this idea scrolling google pictures.

Use 10ft pvc pipe and broom clips.

Zip ties hold on the lights so you can be as ocd as you'd like.

Takes a few hours to make but goes up or down in minutes.

Had some bulbs die on me so I stole them from the ends. Can't wait for the new house next year and make a new one.


----------



## Ware

ABC123 said:


> ...Use 10ft pvc pipe and broom clips...


That's pretty cool.


----------



## kds

Holy crap, that is a good idea! I think most houses would look really good with the bulbs pointed down from the gutter like that... it helps illuminate the actual house.


----------



## FRD135i

https://youtu.be/vXzv3Qy0Uko

Legit


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Merry Christmas!

It's a white Christmas here in New Hampshire -- nearly 4 inches so far on Christmas morning as of 7:30am, and still falling...

Below are our Christmas lights from a few nights ago:










(We've accumulated about 8" of snow in the past few days, which isn't going anywhere any time soon...)


----------



## dfw_pilot

Very nice!


----------



## Redtenchu

FRD135i said:


> Legit


Is that your house? Very cool!


----------



## wardconnor

Here's mine


----------



## Ware

Classy. Jealous of all that snow.


----------



## FRD135i

Redtenchu said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legit
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your house? Very cool!
Click to expand...

Haha no way! Something to aspire to though. I posted mine a bit further up


----------



## Redtenchu

FRD135i said:


> Haha no way! Something to aspire to though. I posted mine a bit further up


Lol! I know, I've seen that one before. I watched a Star Wars theme that a 12 year old kid programmed, very impressive but I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Christmas Designers is running a sale with 20% off with code SUNNY20 at checkout. The wife wanted new lights for the tree, and I wanted some lights for a big wreath and green bulbs to change up the house some. The wife said if I go Green - White - Red it would look like the 🇮🇹 Italian or Mexican flag 🇲🇽 😁

I have to tell you that their cool white 5mm LED's are SUPER bright, and the quality is top notch. I won't be buying any more big-box store lights unless I have to. I think the next logical progression is to move toward a lighting controller and going to pixels, but that's a deep rabbit hole that I'm not ready to venture into now.


----------



## cavince79

I started down the slippery slope today. Ordered a 250' socket line, plugs, zip line, some bulbs...


----------



## bradleymichael

cavince79 said:


> I started down the slippery slope today. Ordered a 250' socket line, plugs, zip line, some bulbs...


I just placed my order for 45 strands of some lights! I saved $100 bucks on ChristmasDesigners.com using SUNNY20 for 20% off.


----------



## SWB

You guys have done an awesome job decorating your homes! Just beautiful. We live in the country surrounded by farmland. Our house can't even be seen from the street. With that said, we decided to decorate our favorite part of the property this year which is the back yard.


----------



## Ware

SWB said:


> You guys have done an awesome job decorating your homes! Just beautiful. We live in the country surrounded by farmland. Our house can't even be seen from the street. With that said, we decided to decorate our favorite part of the property this year which is the back yard.


Looks great! I like those fairybell trees.


----------



## SWB

Ware said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have done an awesome job decorating your homes! Just beautiful. We live in the country surrounded by farmland. Our house can't even be seen from the street. With that said, we decided to decorate our favorite part of the property this year which is the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I like those fairybell trees.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Fairybell makes a great product.
The other lights are some IP rated par cans I had at the shop. All led which makes it easy.


----------



## VoG

Halloween this year


----------



## SWB

Nice!


----------



## nikmasteed

Harry Potter themed Halloween decorations, almost all handmade-- was a big hit! Only "disappointment" is that the dementors don't photograph well, maybe a stronger spotlight next year. Already got out the Christmas stuff out so that'll all be up before Thanksgiving


----------



## ken-n-nancy

nikmasteed said:


> Harry Potter themed Halloween decorations, almost all handmade-- was a big hit! Only "disappointment" is that the dementors don't photograph well, maybe a stronger spotlight next year. Already got out the Christmas stuff out so that'll all be up before Thanksgiving


Nicely done! Love the "patronum" scene and the Ford Anglia in the tree of the Forbidden Forest!


----------

